# Predictions on Hottest FT Dogs for 2011



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Just curious what people's opinions are on what dogs will excel in next years FT circuit.  I like Pow. I think he was coming on strong towards the end and through nationals.


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

No sure but I hope it's was bargin.


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

This one!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Couldn't help it!!!


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Maybe a bargain, but definately not cheap.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

define " hottest dog"...a dog may have a great run for two to three weeks and may not be heard from again...fame is a fleeting thing on the FT circuit,give me a consistent performer that finishes trials and finishes Nationals, year in year out...

the "hottest" dog of the year is a lot like the stud de jour, a lot of people may say a particular dog is the hottest, because they either have a dog out of them or a similar breeding, or maybe even share the same pro...but look at the end of the year point totals, they will show who was hot...


my prediction....a black dog...


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

BonMallari said:


> my prediction....a black dog...


You are sure playing it safe.


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

BonMallari said:


> define " hottest dog"...a dog may have a great run for two to three weeks and may not be heard from again...fame is a fleeting thing on the FT circuit,give me a consistent performer that finishes trials and finishes Nationals, year in year out...
> 
> the "hottest" dog of the year is a lot like the stud de jour, a lot of people may say a particular dog is the hottest, because they either have a dog out of them or a similar breeding, or maybe even share the same pro...but look at the end of the year point totals, they will show who was hot...
> 
> ...


I would define the hottest dog as the most consistent performer week in and week out throughout the entire year, not just a short hot streak.

I went out on a limb and predicted a yellow dog.


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

My experience is West Coast trials. We've got some great trial dogs out here that are getting older and some are probably close to retirement next year. 

Pirate, Xinga, Chip, Zeus, Blue, and others in the 7 to age 9 bracket will be in the ribbons. 

The West Coast recently lost a great competitor coming into her prime -- Richard Underwood's Mia. What a good dog she was. 

However, if your question is aiming at who are the younger dogs who are going to be challenging the older dogs in the major stakes next year ... 

... I think the young up and comer on the West Coast will be Chad Costa's Hoot N Holler. Hoot has already proven he has a lot of talent at a very young age. I think he will get only better as he matures. I'm watching him. 

Helen


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

Larry Calverts young dog Skatch - full sibling to Bluegoose's Passion For Jazz. QAA right now, Larry thinks he is going to be a big time player next year.........I'm not going to argue!


----------



## Prairie Hill's (Sep 23, 2007)

Dance Hall Girl (Kate) Joe Obrien/James Roberts


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2010)

helencalif said:


> My experience is West Coast trials. We've got some great trial dogs out here that are getting older and some are probably close to retirement next year.
> 
> Pirate, Xinga, Chip, Zeus, Blue, and others in the 7 to age 9 bracket will be in the ribbons.
> 
> ...


On our coast I'll add Lilly (currently #1 Open dog), Merlyn (#6 Open dog), Billie (#9 Open dog), Magic (#10 Open dog). Of course there is always Brook, Miss Consistency, as well.

If you wanna talk Goldens (which not that many do ;-)) Jester on Billy's truck earned her FC last year and was only a 1/2 point away from qualifying for the National. She got an RJ in the last trial she needed to get that 4th place to qualify. Ugh. Casey, the young Golden on Patti's truck got 1st and 2nd placements in the Open practically back to back to qualify for Mississippi. Will the streak continue? We'll see next year...


----------



## cochiselabradors (Aug 24, 2008)

I would say Pirate and Boo.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

For 2011 hard not to consider a bitch that has earned more All Age points nationally then any other retriever in 2010 running in the two toughest circuits, Minnesota/Dakotas in the Summer and Louisiana/Texas in the Winter, amatuer trained FC AFC Bayou Tech Miah!

Not sure what impact whelping a litter in the 1st quarter will do to her performance but, 2010 was outstanding.


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

What about a true shot in the dark? A young QAA dog few have heard about, but matures this year and lights the circuits up.


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Melanie Foster said:


> On our coast I'll add Lilly (currently #1 Open dog), Merlyn (#6 Open dog), Billie (#9 Open dog), Magic (#10 Open dog). Of course there is always Brook, Miss Consistency, as well.
> 
> If you wanna talk Goldens (which not that many do ;-)) Jester on Billy's truck earned her FC last year and was only a 1/2 point away from qualifying for the National. She got an RJ in the last trial she needed to get that 4th place to qualify. Ugh. Casey, the young Golden on Patti's truck got 1st and 2nd placements in the Open practically back to back to qualify for Mississippi. Will the streak continue? We'll see next year...


Great additions for the West Coast, Mel -- and thanks for putting in a good word for two really nice Goldens, Jester and Casey.

MORE YOUNG UP AND COMERS in all age stakes: add Emmitt, Webster, and Bobby Magee from the Northwest.

Helen


----------



## BWCA Labs Margo Penke (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm a California girl happy in the Midwest.
I'm going with:
AFC Carbons Blue Pursuit (Missy Bell) and NAFC FC Fourleaf's Ice Breaker (Pete Hayes)...and I just don't know who to put first: It's all in the family  one way or the other.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

What about the dog Suzan Caire owns, Tia?

She seemed like the real deal. She's got a great jockey and owners. She should do real well in '10.

later edit: oops, should have said '11 in the above. '10 is over for all practical purposes.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Hard to say but there are a couple of very nice prospects coming out of Southern NV. I'm sure they will be making some more noise in the near future.


----------



## Handler Error (Mar 10, 2009)

kjrice said:


> I'm sure they will be making some more noise in the near future.


My dog will probably be making noise in trials next year.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Howard N said:


> What about the dog Suzan Caire owns, Tia?
> 
> She seemed like the real deal. She's got a great jockey and owners. She should do real well in '10.


That's my #1 pick. 

Cash, I look for Pearl to turn it on this year, Dottie, Ali, Skeeter, Gracie, and Marley are great choices too.


----------



## Chuck McCall (Jun 29, 2003)

I'll put my money on FC-AFC Lanes Lets Get Ready to Rumble. Ali has 3 open wins and an amateur win in 2010 as well as making it to the 10th of the National Open as a 3 year old. He's 4 now and looks to be continuing strong, making it to the water marks of the Open and the Am this weekend in South LA. Haven't heard how he finished.

Oh yeah, hopefully I've got 7 little Ali's in my house right now. 2 1/2 weeks old. So I am a little biased...


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

I have a very partial prediction saying Dr. Ed's young dog Trumarc's Hollandaise. Had a good run this fall and not 3 years old yet. I have a special interest for him to do good this coming year, so come October we have a little get together so to speak, right Ed??

Also will be pulling for Gracie and Skeeter, along with all of Ted's dogs.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Old School Labs said:


> I have a very partial prediction saying Dr. Ed's young dog Trumarc's Hollandaise. Had a good run this fall and not 3 years old yet. I have a special interest for him to do good this coming year, so come October we have a little get together so to speak, right Ed??
> 
> Also will be pulling for Gracie and Skeeter, along with all of Ted's dogs.


So you finally decided to get off the pot?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Old School Labs said:


> I have a very partial prediction saying Dr. Ed's young dog Trumarc's Hollandaise.
> so come October we have a little get together so to speak, right Ed??.


Figureatively speaking, Yes we do....


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Hoot N Holler
Let's Get Ready to Rumble
Hilltops High Society


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Tia Caire, 
Miah Ritter, 
Dottie Bridgers,
Gracie McClure and
MAGGIE Beadle.

Must be partial to the girls.

Mike


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Firemark's Million Dollar Baby, a.k.a. Haley


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Anyone know what really happened to Ammo?


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Howard N said:


> What about the dog Suzan Caire owns, Tia?
> 
> She seemed like the real deal. She's got a great jockey and owners. She should do real well in '10.
> 
> later edit: oops, should have said '11 in the above. '10 is over for all practical purposes.


Since I did pre-nat'l with Farmer, I got to see a lot of Tia. She was impressive. She should do well in 2011. I'd add Bobby Lane's Ali, Bickley's Skeeter. Some relatively young dogs that should do well (from our circuit -GA to MN/WI) include several dogs from my EE Pick'em - Viggi, Pete on Yozamp's truck, and these littermates, Juice, Freeway & hopefully my Stella.

Meant to include NFC Boo, too...


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

ErinsEdge said:


> Anyone know what really happened to Ammo?


I've been curious too. She turns 3 in a couple days I think? I had the chance to meet her Micki and Bill when Ammo was just over 6 months old and followed her on her derby run. My training partner and I were just talking not long ago about wishing we could see how she'd do with the big dogs.

Unfortunately, the people that really know, Bill and Micki, seem to be in the witness protection program lately 

Where ever they are, I hope they're well.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Juice!!!!!!


----------



## Art Stoner (Nov 18, 2007)

badbullgator said:


> Juice!!!!!!


As in the Fresh Squeezed kind!

Art


----------



## Denver (Dec 10, 2007)

Hyflyn Turbo Jet- Open win as a two year old, Just got a Am 2nd last weekend. I got to see Turbo up close on many occasions when Ben Hughes owned him, he's gotta lotta go!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

ErinsEdge said:


> Anyone know what really happened to Ammo?


 
Hearsay only ie: Gossip: Bill paid his fine, and they are on their way back to Alaska. Hope that Ammo runs again, but haven't heard.


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Bobby Lane's Fc AFC Lets Get Ready To Rumble - Ali , real nice young dog.


----------



## SFLabs (Oct 21, 2007)

ErinsEdge said:


> Anyone know what really happened to Ammo?


Our First Roux x Tyra litter just turned 3 on November 6th. What I do know is that *Ammo* has been......​*


HUNTING....​*









Ammo Opening Dove Season​

*
and HUNTING....​*








Ammo with Bills Dad/Pheasant Hunting​
*and HUNTING....​*







*and HUNTING....​*








Ammo with Bills Dad Elk Hunting​


----------



## Brad Turner (Mar 17, 2010)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Man I wish they'd have gotten a picture of her retrieving that elk.


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Howard N said:


> Man I wish they'd have gotten a picture of her retrieving that elk.


Do you have to FF to get delivery to hand with elk or do positive methods work best?

John


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

John Gassner said:


> Do you have to FF to get delivery to hand with elk or do positive methods work best?
> 
> John


ROTFL!!! Ha ha, too funny!! :lol:


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Art Stoner said:


> As in the Fresh Squeezed kind!
> 
> Art


thats the one


----------



## Warren Flynt (Nov 14, 2007)

Those are some funny looking dove.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

John Gassner said:


> Do you have to FF to get delivery to hand with elk or do positive methods work best?
> 
> John


Don't know.... I would ask Fred!


----------



## laker (Sep 12, 2008)

JusticeDog said:


> Hearsay only ie: Gossip: Bill paid his fine, and they are on their way back to Alaska. Hope that Ammo runs again, but haven't heard.


I hope she runs..


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> That's my #1 pick.
> 
> Cash, I look for Pearl to turn it on this year, Dottie, Ali, Skeeter, Gracie, and Marley are great choices too.


Dang. That's pretty good so far.


----------



## Robert Dozier (Mar 24, 2009)

bjoiner said:


> What about a true shot in the dark? A young QAA dog few have heard about, but matures this year and lights the circuits up.


Given that question....I would put in Candlewood's Daughter of the General.


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Bill was judging the Qual at Mission Valley a few weeks ago. He told me Ammo is back in training and we'll see her in the spring. Bill, I hope I'm not leaking any secrets but it didn't seem like it was a secret. He did also say, and those pictures prove, she has been having a heck of a time hunting. Funny he didn't mention elk, though.


----------



## mike olson (Aug 11, 2009)

My pick is Susan and Ruckus keeping their role going!


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

See post 31, 32 and 41! Some folks were paying attention!


----------



## Scott Parker (Mar 19, 2009)

Carol I went back and read some of the posts and I see that Juice was picked the last time I checked they didn't have all of his points up but I believe he is the points leader now with his last 3 open wins and his am win way to go Juice!


----------



## S.Miles (Apr 6, 2011)

FC AFC Robbers Stray Bullet, he was consistent through his derby career, won a qual at 15 months, went right into all-age stakes, and still hasn't slowed down. He is still only 3 years old. Look at his history on EE, it says it all, he will be running for a long time.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

S.Miles said:


> FC AFC Robbers Stray Bullet, he was consistent through his derby career, won a qual at 15 months, went right into all-age stakes, and still hasn't slowed down. He is still only 3 years old. Look at his history on EE, it says it all, he will be running for a long time.


I also think Bullet.
for the shot in the dark Dance Hall Gal Kate.
James Roberts and Joe O'Brien.Watch out for this 
dog this fall.


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Since last December, Chris Hatch's FC/AFC Tealcreek Patton's Saber has had a good year.

23 All Age points so far this year
A Double Header
3 Open wins

2011 National Amateur Finalist
Qualified to run in the 2011 National Open. Will run it in November.

Hats off to Chris Hatch ... one of the last of the dinosaurs. A true Amateur. He bred Saber, he raised Saber, he trains Saber, he handles Saber. A hard worker, gives back to the sport, Don's training partner, a good friend.

Helen


----------



## jollycurl (Mar 4, 2008)

I marshalled the Amateur at Buckeye this weekend. Mike Ballezzi and FC AFC Seaside's Get the Party Started (Pink) scored a rare ( I assume) double - winning both the Open and the Amateur.

I would say the team of Mike, Al Arthur and Pink will be something to watch.


----------

